# Wen Hair Care... Have you tried it?



## Cheryl

Anybody else hear about this line of hair care? Have you tried it? Its a cleansing conditioner... 1 step... Not a shampoo, I must say it has my attention!


----------



## gillianna

I just started using it about 4 weeks ago.  I love it. This line has to be the best product for my hair I have ever tried.  I have fine, thin hair and I now get fullness to my hair.  I gave away all my other hair stuff.  Now my husband and kids use this and it is great, no more knots in my daughter's long hair.  I really like WEN.  I have the styling cream, texture balm, hair oil and hair mask too. The sweet almond is my favorite and my kids like the lavender.  I also have been ordering the product as birthday gifts.  Everyone who I gave it to loves it and have stopped using regular shampoo. I ordered the fig scent for my friend who will be visiting this week so I will try it when she is here-it is supposed to be for dry and damaged hair and I would like to see how it works on my hair that just got bleached blond 2 days ago.  WEN is a different concept that it does not lather and you leave it in while you shower. Some people may just not get the no lather thing.  You can see a difference the first time you use it.  I would highly recommend this.  It is easier to order from the www.ChazDeanstore.com site which has more of a selection than QVC and the WEN site which is something like a monthly plan.


----------



## calicaliente

I too have fine thin hair that needs to be shampoo'd daily.  How does WEN work? Is it just one step since it's a conditioning shampoo? Do you use it daily or every other day?

I have been interested ever since I saw the infomercial on TV a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cheryl

From what I understand its 1 step... You just use the 1 thing and I assume you can use it daily... I too have to wash my hair every day.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm so interested in this based up gillianna's post. I have fine hair, and I'm always on the search for something that will give me volume.

I just checked out his site and I'm going to buy this stuff just because his dogs are so damn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

I bought it less than a month ago through the WEN website with their monthly subscription, and I see no difference in my hair. I have very thick, curly hair that reaches about an inch past my shoulder. The cleansing conditioner is cool because it actually tingles your scalp. I've never had a shampoo or conditioner do that before! But you use so many pumps for your hair, that their "30-day supply" is more like enough for 2 weeks. For my hair, I'm supposed to use about 32 pumps. It's strange, Chaz Dean says that the more product you use, the better results you get. On the first day, I tried to be conservative and use only a little bit, I got no results. The next day, I used the prescribed 32 pumps and I could feel the tingle in my scalp.

It's supposed to moisturize your hair, but as my curly hair air-dried, it went frizzy as usual. Normally when I step out of the shower, I use some Aussie hair gel to keep the curls intact. I still have to do that, there was no difference in my hair styling. Although, I did notice that during the day with my hair gel, my hair was much softer.

The mask is really nice, also very moisturizing for my hair. The texture balm and styling cream are pretty much garbage and don't do anything really. There is also a comb that comes with the package, I actually like it because it's wooden, not plastic. At least, I think it's wooden. Seemed of pretty good quality.

Overall, my own personal review is that it's not worth the money. I have to call their CS line and cancel my subscription. But I'll keep my 30-day supply and use it every once in a while to moisturize my hair when I need to.

But take what I said with a grain of salt: everyone's hair if different and will react differently to different products. There's lots of reviews on Amazon, so definitely check those out. Most ladies seem to like it, although quite a few expressed their dissatisfaction with the expensive price.

Chaz Dean recommends that you wash your hair every other day. But my scalp gets oily very quickly, and super itchy if I don't wash it every 24 hours. And using WEN everyday can be very expensive.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sierrasun1

I've tried WEN and found that I was using nearly 40 or so pumps because of the length of my hair.  I think WEN is really good for your hair; but, the cost expensive.  I've heard of people essentially applying the same "conditioner" cleanse to the hair just with a cheaper conditioner (ie, suave, etc).  NOt the shampoo, just the conditioner of whatever brand you choose.  This is what I'm trying now.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gillianna

I have short hair, think Sharon Stone pixie cut.  Nothing I have ever tried has worked on my hair as good as this.  I have used some very expensive products in the past.  I use about 10 pumps on my hair.  After I rinse it out I put one pump on my hand and run it on my wet hair and towel dry.  I still have my 16 ounce bottle from 4 weeks ago and it has at least 1/2 left.  My hair looks great.  From day one I saw a difference and my husband noticed and told me my hair looked great and felt soft and I did not mention to him I used a new product.  I literally gave away all my other hair products.  I cleaned them all out and only use WEN.  My kids love it. The first time my son tried it he said his hair felt very soft and nice. This is coming from a 12 year old who probably would not notice anything.  I have gone 2-3 days without washing my hair with this product because my hair looks so good.  I usually wash my hair every day because it kills me not to do it but I can say that my hair does not need to be washed every day.  My friends and relatives who I have given this to as gifts love it.  They all say they can see a difference in their hair but some had a problem with the no lather like their other hair products.  I have only good things to say about this.  I know it may not be for everyone but I really feel like this is the best thing for me and I will continue to use it.  I mix the hair oil with the conditioning cleanser and some water in a spray bottle and use it before my daughter and I go in the pool.  I have had no problems with her long hair since I use this.  Before it was a horror to brush or comb, now I just use it in the shower on her and have her keep it on for about 5 minutes and I can comb her hair in 2-3 minutes when she gets out with no knots.  Her hair is half way down her back and she hates to have it brushed or combed so this is something that made my life easier.  I think this is a product that may  be hit or miss and I also think some people will never like it due to how it does not lather.  I know some of my friends would never use this and a lot of people would also not spend this type of money on it.  I feel I have wasted more money on the total products for my hair that most of the time I just use the conditioning cleanser alone and my hair looks good.
The website also explains how the different scents are used for different types of hair, dry, fine, ect....  so I guess if one used the wrong product on their hair they might not get a good result.  I bought my friend the fig for dry and damaged hair and want to try it on my fine hair to see if it does  anything because I just bleached it blond.  But for me the almond  works great.  I liked the lavender but have used too much lavender scents in the past so  it is not a favorite scent for me.


----------



## talexs

My friend has super fine hair, but a ton of it, she saw the infomercial for this and thought "why not."  She loves it, she thinks her hair has more volume and lookes and feels healthier, she is also a fan of all of the different fragrances.


----------



## Cheryl

Welp... I ordered it! Ill review back when it arrives and I have used it!!! I cant wait 

Right now I switch between Fredrik Fekkai and Bumble & Bumble


----------



## meowgal

I am watching the infomercial right now and thanks to this thread I am ordering it!


----------



## justwatchin

I've bought, tried and returned this on 2 separate occasions and just didn't like it. I didn't get the fullness that was talked about and my hair just didn't feel clean. But, not everything works the same for everybody.


----------



## babyjean06

I have used it for about 2 weeks now and am in total love!!! It does run out quicky!!! I use about 20 pumps for my short curly hair and it is sooo easy to blow dry straights and I have texture and body!!! I'll be ordering the gallon as soon as I can find it!


----------



## Cheryl

Well I hated it! My hair was left feeling dirty and unwashed. I had to use 30 pumps which was ALOT of the bottle and it takes awhile to get 30 pumps out... I felt like I could have shampoo and conditioned my hair in the time i spent pumping. Anyway I washed my hair with my regular Ojon shampoo last night and as soon as I wet my hair it was sooooo sticky and gross feeling, I had to wash it 3 times to get that mess out of it... Maybe its just me but I HATED IT!!! Its going back to QVC TODAY!


----------



## bridurkin

Amazon sells them all by the gallon.  You would probably get it faster from amazon then from chaz dean.  My hair felt great for the first two days, (using 40 pumps for my long thick hair), and then it felt and looked a little greasy.  Also, it made my scalp peel and I still haven't figured out how to fix that.  I LOVED how it smelled and wish that it was cheaper.  Maybe I would have kept trying it?  Anyway, I am passing the whole package on to a friend w/ long curly hair.  I hope she has better luck!


----------



## Lanier

Oh no, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you Cheryl!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I watched the infomercial this morning while I was getting ready for work.  I was so tempted to order it, but there are so many mixed reviews in this thread!  They do offer that free trial, but I don't know... QVC is selling it on Monday night, so I will watch the show then and see what products and specials they are offering.


----------



## RinSohma

I wasn't impressed at all my hair felt dirty afterwards and i had more frizz then before on top of that i called to cancel but they said they would charge me for another month and that that might be refundable :\


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ Really? I called customer service and they were able to immediately cancel all future shippings and charges. That's not good if they're not consistent in their CS.


----------



## lostnexposed

I want to try this but I dunno if its going to be worth it as my hair is so freaking long, that bottle will probably only last me for 2 weeks.


----------



## Paliki

I have been using WEN for a year now, i started with the almond, but then later bought th cucumer somthn, tip for everyone, rinse with warm but do the final rinse with as cool water that you can stand........ i find that you NEED to rinse completely or by the end of the day my hair starts to look oily. i live in Hawaii so that might be half the battle. the reason i beleve that it is worth the $$ is because I have Psoriasis and I do IV treatment every 8 weeks, the breakouts every once in a while needed steroid treatment............ but with the WEN, I totally beleive kept it under control. every once in a while when i dont have time, because the wen hair care you need to take a little bit more care to get the beautiful results........ so if i am lazy and i use a bit of regular shampoo give or take 2x a week.........Everyone in the office can see that I didnt use the WEN....... and I completely share about how great this product is.


----------



## Paliki




----------



## jayhawkgirl

I've been using it for several months now and I completely love it. I have really fine hair but tons of it. 

I think that the trick is to leave it in long enough and REALLY rinse it out. 

LOVE, LOVE IT!!


----------



## gillianna

I still love my WEN and have been using it since 2008 along with the rest of my family wiht no problems.....

Sally's Beauty Supply sells their version called HAIR ONE and it works great too and is so much cheaper.  I bought the one for color treated hair, normal hair and dry scalp.  I would think they have one for oily hair too.  
I use both the Wen and Hair One and I am happy with each of them.

I also agree that one has to leave the product on long enough and rinse all of it out with cool water.


----------



## PrincessMe

i have it and i love it except i worry, does it really make ur hair fall out?


----------



## Mustlovedogs

While I have not personally tried their products, I have a client who has and she was less than impressed. In fact, "It sucked." were her words.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just watched the infomercial this morning while I was getting ready for work and was thinking about this thread because I saw it in the past so had to go search for it. I'm on the fence about ordering it and trying it.

I have thin-ish hair. Just below my shoulders. I've been using Paul Mitchel's moisturizing shampoo and cond. but gave up on that and started back up on the Herbal Essence Moisturizer shampoo and cond. 
I have to wash my hair every day, but I like washing it every other day (but can't because it get's so limp and then I can't do much with it.)
I used to have full thick hair, I miss it.
I want to order this, but I've read mixed reviews, so I really don't know.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jeannam2008 said:


> I just watched the infomercial this morning while I was getting ready for work and was thinking about this thread because I saw it in the past so had to go search for it. I'm on the fence about ordering it and trying it.
> 
> I have thin-ish hair. Just below my shoulders. I've been using Paul Mitchel's moisturizing shampoo and cond. but gave up on that and started back up on the Herbal Essence Moisturizer shampoo and cond.
> I have to wash my hair every day, but I like washing it every other day (but can't because it get's so limp and then I can't do much with it.)
> I used to have full thick hair, I miss it.
> I want to order this, but I've read mixed reviews, so I really don't know.


 


You can oder from QVC.. if you don't like it you can send it back..

it might work for you and answer your hair problem..


----------



## asamiramirez

My sister sent me a box of WEN as a present and I've been liking it so far, but I've only used it twice so it's a bit too early for me to give a proper opinion. I'll come back to this thread later on in the week.


----------



## tsjmom

I've tried about 3 different scents.  I try to follow the conditioner only method recommended in the Curly Girl handbook.  I have to say I'm very underwelmed by this product.  You can get the same benefits by using Suave conditioners for cleansing at 1/10 of the price.


----------



## gillianna

I have to say I WAS a great fan of WEN products and had the 90 day order thing that they bill your credit card and send you their box of products.  Well after my experience today in trying to cancel my order with them I refuse to use their products anymore.  I called the company and got the computer answering question thing, once I say "cancel my order" as the reason I called they put me through and then hung up on me twice.  Then I called back 3-4 times and was put on hold (for a long time).  I guess they are more than happy to take your order but to cancel it and stop them from billing you is another thing.  I have never in my life dealt with a company that was so frustrating to me.   It really made me decide to spend my money with other companies and not WEN.  I was not unhappy with the product but had a few bottles and also bought  Sally's Beauty Supply version of the product called "HAIR ONE" which is a great product and so much cheaper.....  Also for Christmas I got 3 bottles of Origins Ginger shampoo and conditoner (which is my favorite scent in their perfume and body  products) so I did not need more shampoo.  I feel the customer service of this company has completely turned me off the product.  I ended up requesting a new credit card number from my credit card company so I will never have to deal with WEN people.  If a company has such horrible customer service I will not spend my money with them......


----------



## choozen1ne

I was going to buy some for  my Holiday RAOK buddy and the shipping was $15 dollars and that was standard shipping , i felt bad that I could not get my buddy what she really wanted but the shipping was insane - the trail package that had more than one type of shampoo plus the shipping would have been the entire budget for my buddy 


I think I am going to try the Sally version and see how it works


----------



## lizgirl17

Is the sally version really the same as wen ? $11 instead of $28 plus $5.47 shipping sounds pretty good


----------



## gillianna

The Sally's version is really good.
I just got addicted to LUSH shampoos and like them better than WEN and my last Origins Ginger shampoo (after a few months was sick of using ginger all the time).
www.lush.com has a great selection of shampoo in both solid and liquid--the solid ones are really interesting to use.


----------



## Trinihere

Has anyone experienced extreme dryness over time with these products? At first everything was great ... soft and bouncy ... I have medium-length curly hair. NOw it;s stringy, losing its curl definition, dry and wiry. I've never seen my hair like this! I'm going to stop using it. Has anyone had the same results?


----------



## jayjay77

Trinihere said:


> Has anyone experienced extreme dryness over time with these products? At first everything was great ... soft and bouncy ... I have medium-length curly hair. NOw it;s stringy, losing its curl definition, dry and wiry. I've never seen my hair like this! I'm going to stop using it. Has anyone had the same results?


 
Yes, I had the same experience.  At first Wen made my hair look great, soft wavy.  Then it seemed to just stop working, did nothing for my hair and if anything made it dry.  I stopped using it and never bought any more.  So disappointing because at first it seemed wonderful.


----------



## quincysouth

I have very fine hair.....the 2 products I like are the tea tree conditioning creme and sweet almond mint creme (which are your shampoo, leave in conditioner, use it as shaving cream, etc.)  I love it and wouldn't stop using it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Have been using Wen for the last few weeks since the weather has changed.. my hair is really great.. and so far no complaints....


----------



## BadRomance93

I think I used this once.


----------



## gillianna

My sister is still hooked on this product after 2+ years....it is the only thing she will use. She fries her hair with bleaching.  The only thing I notice is sometimes her hair looks greasy.  I think with Wen or even any shampoo you should use a clarifying shampoo at least once a week.  I use the Sally's version of WEN as a leave in condition on my daughter who has hair half way down her back.  The Sally's version is just as good.

I just ordered Pureology (sp?) shampoo and conditioner-it is sulfate free and supposed to be great for your hair.  My hairdresser recommended this and uses it at the salon and my hair always feels so great but I never paid attention to the products she used.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ there is also some buzz about Enjoy hair products which are also sulfate free..

have tried them and they too are nice.. just a ? of finding what works for each of us


----------



## LTV

I've used Wen and still do. I alternate shampoos by the way
 I just loved the fact that it is a cleansing conditioner; hence will cut the time in the shower, ehhee. The almond flavor made my hair oily though right off the bat, so I'll stick with the cucumber flavor. Not the most cheapest cleansing conditioner out there either.


----------



## LeeClee

I fine hair and a lot of it.  It just weighted down my rioots and waved out the rest of my hair.  I so wanted it to work, but it fell flat.  The almond mint smells great though.


----------



## smallmiracle

BAD EXPERIENCE...
Have alot of fine hair. Used Wen for 6 months...un natural amount of hair falling out, each time I washed my hair. Did not attribute it to Wen...as it has 'natural' ingredients. Did everything I could think of
to remedy this hair loss including getting my thyroid checked. Bottom line, after 6 months of using, and having to change my whole hairstyle, as the greatest hair loss is on the very front top of my head...I stopped using Wen...went back to my old shampoo...and my hair, finally, stopped falling out. Who knew?????
Had I not done this...my next move...was to buy a wig. I HOPE AND PRAY...my hair grows back, or at least some of it.
USE WITH CAUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imlvholic

I've tried it before, no shampoo, just Wen but my hair felt so oily & dirty, i didnt like it & returmed it. I didn't even bother to finish the whole bottle. 2 thumbs down!!!!


----------



## tmc089

I'm watching an infomercial as we speak, but due to the hit or miss reviews I think I'll pass!


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ I think you should try it!


----------



## Nessa624

I would suggest skipping Wen if you have super thick hair. It's kind of counter-intuitive, but I feel like Wen works best on people with straight hair (who seem to need the least moisture in their hair). I have coarse, wavy hair and it just seemed to weigh down my waves.


----------



## feza

smallmiracle said:


> BAD EXPERIENCE...
> Have alot of fine hair. Used Wen for 6 months...un natural amount of hair falling out, each time I washed my hair. Did not attribute it to Wen...as it has 'natural' ingredients. Did everything I could think of
> to remedy this hair loss including getting my thyroid checked. Bottom line, after 6 months of using, and having to change my whole hairstyle, as the greatest hair loss is on the very front top of my head...I stopped using Wen...went back to my old shampoo...and my hair, finally, stopped falling out. Who knew?????
> Had I not done this...my next move...was to buy a wig. I HOPE AND PRAY...my hair grows back, or at least some of it.
> USE WITH CAUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I also had a very bad experience with Wen. I had really lost a lot of hair and thought that I had a very serious illness. Then I found out that the reason was Wen. Did your hair grow back? Please an answer I feel very desperate...


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My mom had some Wen in the shower a few weeks ago, I tried it without reading the directions. It suuuuucked. Tried it again after reading directions, it was pretty good. Kinda dried my already dry hair out, though. You need to use at least 15 pumps for medium-length hair, and her bottle wasn't that big. It's alright, but expensive and doesn't last long. I'd rather stick with my Herbal Essences.


----------



## ChiChi143

I've tried Wen and didn't like it.  I have fine straight hair that has to get washed everyday or else it gets greasy.  With Wen my hair looked greasy as soon as I dried my hair.  Looked like I hadn't washed it yet.


----------



## ashleefullerton

I dye my hair alot and it tends to be very frizzy and dry. I also have a problem with my hair falling out. BAD. It also looks very broken no matter what products I have tried. I really want something that works and would love to try Wen but I'm worried that I'm going to spend all this money and its not going to work after reading some of the bad reviews.


----------



## BluMochi

I've been using Wen for almost 2 years without any problems.  I don't use it exclusively, but it's part of my regular routine.  I alternate it with conditioner washing and Sally's Hair One, and regular shampoo twice a week.  Love how my color treated hair is back to healthy and shinning again.


----------



## sass000

I've only tried one of their products (Sweet Almond Mint Replenishing Treatment Mist).  I only used it a few times (maybe 12 pumps) one day for my medium length curly hair. Was not impressed at all, it left my hair a bit frizzy. I already do conditioner only washing with other products and wanted to try the mist to be able refresh my hair midday. I will finish the bottle just to use it up but I would not buy this again.


----------



## Gingerfeed

They are really good and they make your hair shiny and sift without any products. The only problem I have found is that it's a bit hard to straighten your hair with a flat iron after washing it and even harder the next day because it gets all wierd. I will be using a hair growth kit that includes vitamins, shampoo for hair regrowth, and conditioner


----------



## blah956

i have dry ends and an oily scalp. anyone like me recommend it?


----------



## coffeebeene

Wen is on QVC right now if anyone is awake, bored, and interested

To anyone who said their hair felt "greasy" after using the Wen, did you use pomegranate? I used my sister's pomegranate the first time I tried this brand and felt that my hair was "dirty" and "greasy" regardless of how long I rinsed it. I now use "Fig" regularly and my hair feels incredible.


----------



## chanel-girl

I tried it last year from QVC, I was exciting to try it but it you have to use SO MUCH of it according to the directions. When I first put it in my hair it was very tingly and my head continued to really tingle even after I dried my hair, it felt like it was irritating on my scalp. My hair was also huge and didn't feel as moisturized as usual. My roots became oily much sooner then usual also. My hair is curly, fine to med. texture with a huge amount of hair and my roots tend to be oily and my ends dry. I was not impressed at all, the pump also broke while I was doing to the rather tedious pumps, I returned it...


----------



## Exxotic1

For over a year, I've purchased my WEN through QVC...easy pay offers, "Today's Special Value", etc.  I LOVE the Sweet Almond Mint...and I've tried the whole family...from Fig to Pommegranite.  I rotate WEN and Moroccan Oil products and haven't had a bad hair day since.


----------



## merekat703

My mom has been using WEN Fig products for the past year or so and loves it!


----------



## pammie20

I tried wen about a year ago from QVC and returned but decided this year to give it another try -this time I tried lavender liked it but then went to fig and love love love. I realized I was allergic to the mint which is wht I returned the first one. Tried on my daughter and her hair looked great.


----------



## mad_caliope

Does anyone know if Wen will ruin a Brazillian Blowout?  TIA!


----------



## coffeebeene

mad_caliope said:


> Does anyone know if Wen will ruin a Brazillian Blowout?  TIA!



Not sure how different Brazillian Blowout is from Keratin straightened-hair, but I've been using it on keratin-treated hair and it looks great, really helps to contain the new growth without harming the treated sections


----------



## mad_caliope

coffeebeene said:


> Not sure how different Brazillian Blowout is from Keratin straightened-hair, but I've been using it on keratin-treated hair and it looks great, really helps to contain the new growth without harming the treated sections


 
Thanks coffeebeene, that is good to know   I have not seen a list of ingredients for the Wen products.  I just wanted to make sure that it did not contain any sulphates which would damage the Brazillian Blowout.


----------



## chica1

Wow!  How does a shampoo make you loose hair?  I've read two threads and everyone who made claims of thinning hair were first time posters.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I can understand the greasiness that some folks have experienced but I don't understand the hair loss.

I read a bit about the efficiency (or inefficiency) of this product on Beauty Brains. http://thebeautybrains.com/2008/12/15/is-wen-conditioner-a-wonder/
Co-washing is not for everyone.   But I wonder if just washing with conditioner would do the trick instead of purchasing Wen.


----------



## Exxotic1

I get constant and consistent compliments on my hair.  It used to be coarse/wavey/unruly.  I recently gave out samples (I bought a bunch of empty travel/airline bottles) of Sweet Almond Mint to acquaintances with all different hair types and they tell me it's "life changing"...and I say "I told you so!"


----------



## pixiejenna

I tried it and had mixed results. I tend to have a oily scalp and have tried CO before. After two weeks I had to stop using it. It made my hair super greasy I normally wash my hair every other day, and on day two my hair looked horrific my hair has never looked so greasy/dirty in my entire life. I started washing with it every day to try to combat it. After two weeks I couldn't take it any more and had to shampoo my hair and I used wen as the conditioner and that was the BEST my hair has looked since I started using wen. When I used my regular shampoo and then used it as a conditioner my hair looked great. One of the things I did like about it is it really made it easy for me to comb/brush my wet hair which is a real problem for me my hair is long and gets tangled/knotted up very easily. The other con besides greasy hair is it made my scalp break out which is a problem I have with lots of conditioners. For whatever reason my scalp is super sensitive and a lot of conditioners cause my scalp to break out and it's painful. As far as hair loss goes I did notice I had more hair falling out when using it but I can't for sure say it's because of wen it very well could be because of the medication I'm on which I restarted when I was using wen. I'll put my money on the meds as to why my hair was falling out. I'm half tempted in trying a different one to see if I get better results. If I do I'll probably get it threw qvc because it will be easier to return if I don't like it. I hate it when you have to call and get a RA number for a return they waste your time trying to "upsell" you another product you don't want. Grrr.


----------



## cojordan

I ordered the Wen six Thirteen through QVC then got an email it was backordered. This is my first try of Wen so I am curious how my hair will like it.


----------



## chica1

Thanks for your feedback!  Do you think you could be allergic to the product?  I really liked Hair one the generic version of this product but I don't want to loose my hair!  


pixiejenna said:


> I tried it and had mixed results. I tend to have a oily scalp and have tried CO before. After two weeks I had to stop using it. It made my hair super greasy I normally wash my hair every other day, and on day two my hair looked horrific my hair has never looked so greasy/dirty in my entire life. I started washing with it every day to try to combat it. After two weeks I couldn't take it any more and had to shampoo my hair and I used wen as the conditioner and that was the BEST my hair has looked since I started using wen. When I used my regular shampoo and then used it as a conditioner my hair looked great. One of the things I did like about it is it really made it easy for me to comb/brush my wet hair which is a real problem for me my hair is long and gets tangled/knotted up very easily. The other con besides greasy hair is it made my scalp break out which is a problem I have with lots of conditioners. For whatever reason my scalp is super sensitive and a lot of conditioners cause my scalp to break out and it's painful. As far as hair loss goes I did notice I had more hair falling out when using it but I can't for sure say it's because of wen it very well could be because of the medication I'm on which I restarted when I was using wen. I'll put my money on the meds as to why my hair was falling out. I'm half tempted in trying a different one to see if I get better results. If I do I'll probably get it threw qvc because it will be easier to return if I don't like it. I hate it when you have to call and get a RA number for a return they waste your time trying to "upsell" you another product you don't want. Grrr.


----------



## pixiejenna

chica1 said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Do you think you could be allergic to the product?  I really liked Hair one the generic version of this product but I don't want to loose my hair!


NP. I don't think I'm allergic to it, I have this problem (scalp breaking out) with lots of shampoo/conditioners I really think it's more the conditioners than shampoos. I think my scalp is super sensitive and something in the conditioners clog up the pores on my scalp or causes them to go into overdrive and makes them produce too much oil not really sure which one it is. I haven't tried hair one a lot of people seem to like it I don't recall seeing any complaints about hair loss with it(on TPF at least). I did notice some hair loss but I really think it's due more to the meds I'm on than wen.


----------



## Exxotic1

FYI.  The more product you use the better the results.  Using less of it will actually leave hair oily.

Also, I just got the seasonal pumpkin...love it!  Sweet Almond Mint is still my favorite, Lavendar is my 2nd favorite.  The Pomegranite, while equally effective, smells like herbal cough syrup to me.


----------



## gillianna

When I first used Wen years ago I loved it but to me it left product buildup on my hair. I have short hair and rinced it out very well.  I felt I had to use a good clarifying shampoo once a week.  I did not experience any hair loss.  One problem I have with shampoos/copnditioners is that many make my scalp itch-same with my daughter.  So it is hit or miss in finding something that works for us.  I bought my sister Wen as a gift and she has been using it for 2+ years as her only shampoo conditioner thing.  She loves it.  I think her hair looks greasy most of the time.  I tried the Sally's Hair One version and to me it was just as good as Wen but only cost about $6.00 a bottle. 
Right now I am using Ojon products and they seem to work great.  Hubby uses the Wen styling cream and balm which my sister gives to me from her kits since she hates these two products (have no idea why).
Worst thing about WEN is their customer service, if you order their kit and it is a monthly/bimonthly reorder it is next to impossible to get them to cancel it for you.  They will not take your calls, hang up when you call.  I had to cancel my credit card to stop them from sending me their kit.  I never in my life dealt with a company that refused to talk to you when you wanted to cancel their product.  Even my emails were unansered.  This alone would stop me from ever buying anything from them.


----------



## j_bird

Thank you all for your feedback, I was hastily going to buy it & than decided I should check out some opinions that aren't on the seller's site. I am really interested in the whole moisturizing shampoo that doesn't lather up, it seems like it would be healthier for your hair. Something I don't like about trying the Wen shampoo is it is expensive. It seems like such a money-making scam to say that the more you use the better your hair will be. Also it is completely ridiculous to me that you have to use 10-42(+) pumps in one use! I mean they could make it a more concentrated product where 10 pumps would be equivalent to 1, but then people wouldn't use as much & wouldn't need to buy it so frequently. But I mean come on 42 pumps for one single use?!! I have very long hair, about 3" from my butt...am I going to have to use half a bottle everytime I wash my hair?! Who could afford that?! But anyways, I've been told that shampoo really isn't good for your hair & strips it of all it's natural oils. A friend told me of a way of making a natural shampoo; I found this site "thedailygreen.com". In the article it listed natural hair treatments: 

olive oil, I have used this several times for a deep conditionioning treatment but found I prefer Coconut Oil instead (I like the smell of it better & it's a bit thicker). My hairdresser actually recommended this to me. 
distilled white vinegar, my mom used apple cider vinegar
baking soda, for shampooing
Now when you switch to using a natural shampoo, your hair will go through a transition and you may not like it for a week or two. It is adjusting back to the natural balance and may produce more oils or seem dry. However after about a week your hair will be healthier than ever. Here are a couple links to some videos that give recipes, how-tos, & benefits of natural shampoos:

Baking Soda & Vinegar
Aloe shampoo
Terrible video but the recipe sounds good
Quick egg based


----------



## iamFragile

it's better to order through wenhaircare.com
an agent will lead you throughout the whole order process and answer your questions.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I've been curious about this product for awhile.  I saw a generic copy in CVS, but I think I'd rather try the real thing.  It just seems like there are such mixed results.  If I order it on QVC and don't like it, I think that I can return it...so I might give it a go.


----------



## kipkapst7

I bought some a few months ago.. its sitting at my friends in the states waiting for me to pick it up--- I need something to try thats new and could work for me.. so I am pretty excited about it


----------



## JulieDiva

I just bought WEN and have only used it for 3 shampoos...but I am loving it!!!!

I have fine, natural curly/frizzy hair, and I have not found a shampoo/conditioner that I adore...until now.

I wash my hair every other day, and I am already loving how WEN is working on my sad locks.  I have shiny, thicker-appearing hair.  And my hair feels so soft now.


----------



## Ambereyes

Been using Wen for a couple of years.  Before I started, my normally fine, silky hair, had started getting coarse and frizzy no matter what I used (most likely due to the increase in gray hairs).  Since using this system, I very rarely get frizzy and fly-aways.  In fact, my hair looks and feels better when I only do a full washing maybe once or twice a week.  The rest of the week I just get my hair wet in the shower, then put in a couple of pumps as leave-in, with one or two pumps of styling cream, followed by the spray volumizer.  After combing it through and letting it air dry, my wavy curls look smoothe and shiny.  If I really want extra fullness, after my hair is completely dry, I use the Pomegranite finishing style cream, which picks up the volume from the roots and adds more shine.  I no longer use any one shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## gillianna

The copy from Sally's Beauty Supply work just as well and is cheap.

WEN has the worst customer service if you buy their products on auto shipping and try to cancel.  They refused to cancel my order and charged my credit card along with sending out products I did not want.  It was a nightmare.  I had to cancel my credit card to stop them  Worst customer service I ever dealt with-even hung up the phone on me when I called numerous times but would pick up if you hit the place a order button.

I do think the product will lead to some build up on hair so it is good to use a clarifying shampoo once a week.  My sister has been using WEN for years and loves it but I think her hair looks very oily and flat looking like there is too much product on her hair.


----------



## sabrunka

I had used it a few years ago, really enjoyed it at first, but over time it made my hair feel heavy and there was too much build up... Went back to my Kerastase and I was happy again!


----------



## gillianna

I just bought Kerastase (pink bottle-for colored hair).  Wow is this line fantastic.  I love the shampoo and conditioner and want to try some of their other products.  I think there are so many things out there that are 100% better then Wen.


----------



## Conni

Cheryl said:


> Anybody else hear about this line of hair care? Have you tried it? Its a cleansing conditioner... 1 step... Not a shampoo, I must say it has my attention!


I'm interested in what others see, as well.  I have dry hair and am over 50. I shampoo every other day.  I ordered and received this product. I used it once, and it felt great.  Today it's the next day and my hair feels greasy, sticky and is very knotty and coarse.  Is this normal?


----------



## gillianna

I find that WEN leaves a buildup on your hair.  My hair used to itch which I thought it was just me but when my daughter and son tried it they said the same thing.  A good clarifying shampoo will solve the problem.  

I think with WEN it is hit or miss you either love it of hate it.  My sister has been using it for years and swears by it and will not use anythig else.  

Funny story I was at the salon the other day and this woman with the worst ratty fried hair was going on and on about how soft her hair was and I thought "what did she have done here" because her hair looked horrible.  It turned out she bought her WEN shampoo in and made the girl use it-possibly the conditioner too.  Only a major haircut could have saved her hair.  I thought her hair looked very thin and wondered if she had hair loss from using WEN.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^agree... you either love it or hate it... its not my favorite at all & do think

it is very overrated...


----------



## Chrismis

I have two bottles of the Vanilla Mint sitting in my cabinet. I used one bottle twice and I just wasn't feeling it. Plus I noticed alot of hair in the sink during and after shampooing...decided to quit while I was ahead.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Great conditioner and leave in conditioner. Tried as a shampoo but doesn't work for me, I need the bubbles in my shower. U will feel a difference even just using as conditioner.  Pricey as shampoo but lasts forever as condit.


----------



## Pomander

I really gave Wen a good try - with several of the flavors. I easily got buildup in my hair that needed a clarifier after a few days. I do think Tea Tree worked the best for me, but the constant re-ordering was a pain (and pricey). I liked QVC's offerings; they have sets and such that you can't find anywhere else. You can also get a refund if you don't like the product.


----------



## Conni

I posted a couple weeks ago asking if others experience what I have.  My head felt greasy and my hair was difficult to comb or brush. 
Someone suggested washing with my regular shampoo, so I did, and my hair felt better. For me WEN only works well when I use my regular shampoo and conditioner.  And I see no difference from when I never used WEN.

Someone needs to expose that WEN will send you another package for $99 even if you did not order it. I'm still having a hard time returning it -- at my expense!-- and trying to get the $99 off of my credit card. It appears to be a big, huge scam!


----------



## debbiebradek

i stopped using wen cuz i found out instead of using wen you can use  just conditioner and it's the same thing..... it does the same thing and  it gives the same results.... don't believe me... try it once just once  and then tell me it's not true! just say good bye to your 30 bucks and  start saying hello to your 6 dollars!!! fantastic! plus using  conditioner to wash your hair never leaves it greasy it only leaves it  feeling shinier then ever your hair will feel soft and baby smooth! i will never use shampoo again and i will never buy wen either cuz it's just to  much money! and why buy something for that much when i can get the same  results for something cheaper like regular conditioner!!!! also i added some pics of my hair since i have started using just conditioner to wash it my hair has so much more shine in these photo's that even I'm amazed! i wish i could just "let the cat out outta the bag" and expose wen not because i think it's a bad product cuz i don't but cuz i think wen is using a wonderful remedy that was probably no secrete in the old days and now counting it as some "new" thing and there making tons of money off it i say give up wen and just wash with conditioner!ush::busted:boxing::nospam::true:


----------



## polishprincess

i wanted to try it but doubt i will


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a fan of Wen products...


----------



## marixjayyy

First off, if you hate it, _obviously_ there's something wrong with you! Either you're not using it right, OR you use too much & don't cleanse it out properly. 
This product is *AMAZING*. It detangles, makes my hair shiny, leaves my scalp squeaky clean, leaves my hair feeling very mosturized, healthy & doesn't leave my hair frizzy. 
When I first started using wen, I absolutely hated it! Then a few months later I decided to try it out again. Turns out, I just wasn't using it correctly. I have thick, coarse curly hair. 
I hope you enjoy the product. It truely is a "*hair miracle*" 
If you're wanting more out of this product, after cleansing your hair with the Wen Hair Conditioner, use the leave-in mask, it works very well! Good luck!


----------



## lovethishair

Shampoos with harmful ingredients like Sulfates makes hair and scalp dry, this causes weakening of hair follicle and hair-fall, therefore, try not to use shampoos without harmful chemicals. Sulfate free shampoos are a good alternative for regular or colored hair. They save the color as well as maintains a healthy scalp.


----------



## gillianna

Wow these one posts on WEN sound like employees who are paid to write on message boards all day long.  Yes there are jobs out there for people to do this.  Interesting how they come to the purse forum to talk about it on their first and only post.


----------



## coconutsboston

So it's essentially a dud?  These horror stories have me scared enough to not try it.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I've never tried WEN and I'm not interested in the products. Those I know that have tried it didn't think the products were all that especially for the price. None of them continued to use it and yes they have field people who solicit the brand all over the internet. I've seen it on other forums and its funny because you always know who they are when they post. WEN could very well be a great product for some people however to insult someone who doesn't like the product and/or chooses not to use it, is enough to keep me away from the brand. There are numerous of great products out there. WEN is not the "be all to end all" thats for sure.


----------



## Odette

My best friend uses it and loves it.  She has a pixie-ish haircut.  I have longer hair (shoulder length), tried it for 2 weeks straight, I went back to my old Matrix products that work better for my hair.

To each their own.


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

gillianna said:


> Wow these one posts on WEN sound like employees who are paid to write on message boards all day long.  Yes there are jobs out there for people to do this.  Interesting how they come to the purse forum to talk about it on their first and only post.



I Couldn't agree more! I tried it, loved it at first but then started noticing my hair was oily and nasty looking (yes I used the recommended amount and yes I rinsed it properly with luke warm water at the end). It's not a product for every hair type, that is just advertisement! I love Matrix and Paul Mitchell and will continue using those.


----------



## toiselects

Hello, I love WEN Products. The lavender is my favorite next would be the tea tree. I can feel the conditioner working on my scalp and I can feel my scalp breathing aftre my hair is done. I agree it is expensive however I do not use it everyday just sometime when I want to treat my hair. Its great when used in moderation and doesn't break the bank. Cowashing with a normal conditioner does work...well at least for me.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I'm not a fan. I got a sample size of the sweet almond mint kind a while back and decided to give it a try (even though I'm slightly allergic to mint). 

I figured it's a conditioner, it can't be too minty. Sadly, it was too much for me to take and my scalp burned for a good 3-4 days afterward. Of course that was due to me being allergic to the mint in it so I can't fault them on that. However even after that, I made a point to see if I noticed a difference in my hair. It just felt limp. I'm guessing the conditioner was too heavy for my hair (even though I have relatively thick hair). It also made my hair oily and it just looked dirty. 

Wen is a fail in my book, but to each their own.


----------



## coconutsboston

Yikes.  I definitely don't need more oil or dirty looking hair.  I try not to wash mine every day  so it can get pretty gross looking all on its own.


----------



## Aeris

The cheap $1 V05 Condition works better as a "cleansing conditioner" for me. Wen leaves my hair so dry, yet weighed down. I still haven't finished my Wen bottle 2 years after purchase. I dislike it that much.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Aeris said:


> The cheap $1 V05 Condition works better as a "cleansing conditioner" for me. Wen leaves my hair so dry, yet weighed down. I still haven't finished my Wen bottle 2 years after purchase. I dislike it that much.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that had my hair weighed down by it. The models on the commercials always have awesome hair, wonder what they REALLY use.


----------



## debbiebradek

i tried it and loved it! but..... it was more money then i could pay... since then i wash my hair with two things... some days i wash my hair with only conditioner i know crazy right? and it sounds like conditioner would leave the hair greasy... but! it doesn't it's called co washing and that's what wen is... it may be slightly different but you can.. and i do.... get the same results that i got with wen if i wash my hair with just conditioner... what i do is i put the amount of condition i need in my hair making sure it is all over my hair thickly then i splash water on my hair twice and rub it in like i would shampoo then i rinse and it works wonders! just like wen! but... i have found if only use conditioner for my hair after time conditioner can build up in the hair this "does not" mean my hair will look greasy after time... it simply means when i was washing my hair with conditioner only my hair would normally stay clean for two ta three days some people may only get two days out of it depends on the hair type but after time instead of getting two ta three days of clean hair out of my conditioner wash i end up only getting two days of clean hair only and then sooner or later i get one day of clean hair before i need to wash again the next day.... it's only because of the build up.. so the second thing i do is..... when I'm not "co washing" washing with conditioner i was my hair with baking soda... this works wonders.... you see when i wash my hair with conditioner my hair is silky shiny and the best it has ever looked but when i wash my hair with baking soda my hair is light and soft like a feather... different texture and style but both methods work great and look great i use the baking soda the most... and i use the condition for a wash when i want too... if i have been swimming or my hair seems dry from hot irons and stuff...... with the baking soda i just wet my hair and then i add the baking soda to my wet hands and rub my hands together it makes a very thick past and then i rub it in my hair then i repeat to get baking soda all over my hair then when i feel like i have distributed it as much i can around all my hair i then add a hand full splash of water and run my hands through my hair just as i would washing it then i repeat with another splash of water and rub my hair again and then after rubbing some time thoroughly through my hair i finely rinse it all the way and my hair is perfectly clean and it's never dry harsh which is what i get when i use shampoo so i no longer use shampoo! and those are the two things i use conditioner and baking soda! i know this was along post but a lot needed to be said! well i hope this helps and bye bye


----------



## Carolinerenee66

I'm really glad I happened to see this thread, I was looking up information on something that would help me detangle my hair because as I have gotten older and am trying to grow my hair out, my hair has become more frizzy and much less manageable.  I've also been coloring my hair for years and have recently in the last couple of years been dealing with not being able to get my hair to brush out easily after using my regular shampoos and conditioners I have used over the years so I've been looking for something to smooth it and make it not look so dry and fly away.  I was close to trying the Wen products, but have found after reading this thread that there are other less expensive ways I can possibly get the same results so I'm going to try some of the suggestions here.  I'm also glad to find out that others have not been happy with Wen's customer service, I was Leary about trying the one month trial they were offering anyway for just the reason that many have expressed their dissatisfaction is because I don't like signing up for anything that keeps charging your account after you order.  I never would have guessed that you could just wash your hair with conditioner, I know it depends on different factors and may not work for everyone, but I'm sure willing to try it just to see if it works for me.  Worst thing that could happen is that I have to go back to using my regular regimen, but instead of having spent a lot of money on Wen products which I really can't afford anyway, I have other solutions that are better on my budget and will probably do the same thing so thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I tried Wen when it was first on QVC... It worked for a short time & then
I started to develop hair issues..

I wouldn't use this shampoo if Wen himself gave me a lifetime supply.

It took me a long time to get my hair back the way I wanted it & have now
found shampoos that work very well for me...


----------



## me.jane

My sister and I bought WEN last September when it was a today's special on QVC. We each bought 2 different formulas, and then traded and tried them all. The only one that didn't leave my hair flat and greasy-looking, or dry and straw-like, was the fig. I hated the lavender, the almond mint, and the tea tree. The almond mint made both of our heads of coarse, wavy hair a rats nest. Honestly, for the money you can get WAY better hair care out there. I think it's all hype and I'll never buy it again.


----------



## thatjennigirl

My sister RAVED about this stuff at christmas time, so I immediately went and bought some.  I love the "1 step" thing about it.  I just think it leaves a sticky thick coating on my hair that makes it feel heavy & greasy. idk


----------



## Tarhls

I don't know if it was just me but when I used it I could have sworn my hair was falling out/shedding.  Stopped using it after that.


----------



## gillianna

Many people on wen forums have posted about hair loss. There is even a YouTube video which shows hair loss.  I have tried it, was ok but made me hair itch and greasy.  Had to use a clarifying shampoo to gmail my hair feel better.  My daughter uses it when she s t my sisyer's house since that is the only shampoo my sister will use.  My sister's hair does not look as beautiful as she thinks it does.  For some strange reason she is hooked on this product.....her hair looks very thin to me.


----------



## thbettina6

I've been using a non-foaming creamy cleanser (Deva) for years, so I thought I would like Wen. But it dried out my hair very badly. Lavender Mint was the one I used.

I might have been willing to try another formula, but it also left a slippery residue on my shower floor so I decided not to bother.


----------



## kgbee

Hi, just thought I would chime in about WEN cleansing conditioner.  I have thick, long blonde hair.  It is colored to lighten it up.  I have used Wen nearly exclusively for a year and a half.  It is pricey, but my hair is a pretty big priority for me.  I have spent my free time over the last two days seeing if there was a less expensive alternative, I have yet to feel comfortable that anything else would be on par with Wen. I have seen videos and read blogs some have complained about greasiness or it being "a long process" , "difficult", or using "Alot of product" to obtain results.   I am really a t a loss.  This is NOT my experience at all!  I started using Wen because I had accidently damaged my hair.  I was so upset and did not want to cut it all off.  I found Wen to be miraculous in enabling my hair to repair and grow soft, and luxurious while continuing to trim off the fried  bottom 3" ends a little at a time as my hair naturally grew.  It is NOT complicated. I section my hair with my finger into four sections after saturating it.  I put two squirts of Wen on each area near the scalp and massage in then add another squirt and massage it down into the root. I guess that is about 9-12 squirts. Honestly after I have it on my hands I don't always have to add more product I just massage it in and let it sit while continuing the rest of my shower, so it is on my hair for around 5-10 min. I admit, i use more than traditional shampoo, 
but never anywhere near the 20, 30 or 40 squirts some say it recommends.  (I will read my bottle)that is ridiculous!. I then add water massage it all around it and scrub my scalp, it makes a luxurious creamy conditioning feeling goop, I love how moisturizing it feels.  Sometimes I even rum it on my face.  I rinse well with warm water, then with cool water and style as usual.  Voila, gorgeous tresses for days.  My hair dresser remarked last week about how healthy and soft my hair is (she does not know I use Wen)  Also to cut the price, I am on a monthly payment plan and only receive a 3 bottle shipment through Gunthy Renker every five months, but could go every six months plan.  They allow you to decide how much and how often.  Think I am convincing myself to stick with Wen, The easiest and most accountable product yet.


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

I retract my previous love of Wen, I used it and noticed hair loss and itcy scalp not to mention a residue on my hair that was not very attractive. Yes, I used the product correctly and gave it a chance, in the end it's not worth it.

On a side note, what's up with all the people with thier first and only comment being on this post talking about how wonderful this product it??????? How very odd.....:weird:


----------



## gillianna

it is so funny to see the one post people come here on TPF and do a major positive sales job for WEN.   The only post is about how great this product is. 
    There are jobs out there for people to post positive reviews on blogs all day long.  Must be boring to have to write such glowing reports  and search for negative posts then join a forum to write this stuff.

Worst thing is to order wen and then try to stop receiving their orders.  I already know three people who have had problems.  It is impossible to cancel their auto ship program.  You need to cancel your credit card to get rid of them and then they will send you letters asking for your new credit card.  What a scam.  Sally' beauty supply has their own version of Wen for about six dollars, for those who are curious try this instead of wasting your money.


----------



## pmburk

I'm interested in trying it - I have been using Salon Grafix cleansing conditioner and really like it. My hair is extremely thick, coarse, dry, color-treated & heat-styled. Do any of you ladies with experience think Wen would work well for my hair type? The reviews are pretty mixed, and I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## cherchezlabelle

Wen didn't work for me.  Left my hair oily/greasy and had a strange smell.


----------



## Lisbet1388

Terrible. Hated it. Didn't wash out and made my hair greasy and disgusting.


----------



## meadowsweetfarm

My WEN hair care arrived yesterday and I tried it soon after.  I have had falling hair for several months now and believe it is a hormone or health problem.  I have find shoulder length hair and I always need to wash it either every day or every couple of days.  A section of my hair on the back of my head is wiry and tries to stick up from the rest of my head.  So when I used the products my hair became soft and non greasy so and when it was dry I did the pump spray of the everyday replenishment mist on my problem area and it worked right away and when it dried it felt even better, now the next day it still feels good and under control.   I am happy with the product.  I am one of those people who cannot use proxide on my hair because it would go into a ball of fluff and break up.


----------



## gillianna

Why do people come to a post forum and make their first positive post on the product WEN and don't make a second post in any other category?????
There are lots of alternatives for WEN at much cheaper prices and some are good.  Drugstore.com sells some.  I have tried RENPURE solutions in sweet Pomegrante and actually liked it.  I think it was around ten dollars for a 16 OZ bottle.  No hair loss or problems with this product.  I think someone on the forum posted about it.
My sister only used WEN and when I stay with her and forget shampoo I have to use it buy my hair feels greasy then next day.  The continuing stories of hair loss with WEN is something that way too many people posted about on many social media sites.  years ago I liked WEN but then my scalp started to itch and I felt you needed a good clarifying shampoo to use to get your hair feeling clean.  My stylist told me it is a horrible product to use and he would never recommend it.  Someone gave him a bottle as a gift and he tried it.  he has worked for,some very well known hair studios and he knows his stuff so when professional people start saying they don't recommend this product there are reasons behind it.

Waiting for a new poster to come back on with their first post saying how wonderful it is.....


----------



## kait1261

okay, here's my deal! 

my mom gave my sister and i wen for christmas last year, exclaiming that it will change our lives! my sister and mom love love love wen, but i had a harder time adapting to it. 

pros:
-i have very fine hair and this product didn't weigh it down at all
-ur hair will be so so soft that you need to stop playing with it when ur out in public
-oh, did i mention the shine? gorgeous!

cons:
-i'll admit it; it's inconvenient to have to order online every few weeks vs. being able to pop into the local drug store and pick it up on my way home from work
-i miss the lather feeling that "regular" shampoo gives me, (i know i sound ridiculous)

therefore, i find myself using it more as a "treat" and will continue to pick it up every once in awhile, but i don't use it every day


----------



## jenna_foo

Just purchased this at Ulta. I've only used it a couple days, but so far haven't seen any types of changes. Anyone else have any recent experiences?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have tried and I like it. I have a no shampoo routine and it works for my very long hair and makes it more manageable.


----------



## swally

I liked Wen so much that i purchased two bottles from the get go.  after a few weeks of use, my hair started to reject it and it felt insanely oily.  i usually can go 4 days without washing my hair and it felt gross even while blowdrying.  it seemed like it didn't get the product out of my hair.

i went back to my alterna caviar rx routine and my hair feels amazing.


----------



## Chrismis

I love Wen. My hair never feels gummy or dirty between cleanses. I read reviews where that's happened and it turns out they weren't using the suggested amount for their length. I always use the amount if pumps instructed for my length and my hair turns out beautiful.


----------



## mcb100

We've actually talked a lot about Wen a lot when I was in beauty school for cosmetology, (I've since then graduated, become licensed, and have worked/work in the beauty industry.) and it seems to be either hit or miss. People either love it, and there hair comes out beautifully, or it can be a disaster story. There are a lot of people who report that since using Wen there hair had been falling out a lot, actually a majority of people reported their hair falling out in clumps since using Wen, which can be kind of scary. On the total opposite side of the spectrum, you have people that the product works wonderfully for, it gives them soft, shiny, hair and they love it. I haven't personally figured out why this product has opposite effects in people....but it's really like a gamble. And it is a great product for some people, just definitely not for all.


----------



## Ladybug09

Everyone I know who uses it love it. The only complaint I've heard of that it's expensive.


----------



## BunnyLady4

Ladybug09 said:


> Everyone I know who uses it love it. The only complaint I've heard of that it's expensive.




It would probably be less expensive if he didn't fly everywhere in a private jet!  I use WEN & liked Chaz on FB.  A little while ago he posted pics of his dogs w/a private plane in the background.  I just thought it was such a tacky thing to do.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm not a fan of Wen... I had some hair issues as a result of using this product but
fortunately my hair found its way back


----------



## fantabulous

Thanks for this thread. I have thick hair and was about to purchase Wen to try it out.


----------



## fantabulous

Maria_R said:


> I've tried it and hated it. I have long thick hair, I don't like how it made my hair feel and it wasn't cost efficient.


Thanks, Maria! What kind of products do you use to make it soft and thin? I am on a hunt for products. I have tired straight perm.


----------



## YEANETT

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have tried and I like it. I have a no shampoo routine and it works for my very long hair and makes it more manageable.




Hi NikkisABagGirl, May I ask what do you mean by "I have a no shampoo routine"? And what products do you use for your very long hair to make it more manageable? Tia&#128522;


----------



## YEANETT

Hi debbiebradek, could you tell me how often do you wash your hair with conditioner and how often with baking soda? After baking soda do you still follow with conditioner? And last, would you recommend the baking soda for someone with still some breakage and damage from going blonde? TIA&#128522;


debbiebradek said:


> i tried it and loved it! but..... it was more money then i could pay... since then i wash my hair with two things... some days i wash my hair with only conditioner i know crazy right? and it sounds like conditioner would leave the hair greasy... but! it doesn't it's called co washing and that's what wen is... it may be slightly different but you can.. and i do.... get the same results that i got with wen if i wash my hair with just conditioner... what i do is i put the amount of condition i need in my hair making sure it is all over my hair thickly then i splash water on my hair twice and rub it in like i would shampoo then i rinse and it works wonders! just like wen! but... i have found if only use conditioner for my hair after time conditioner can build up in the hair this "does not" mean my hair will look greasy after time... it simply means when i was washing my hair with conditioner only my hair would normally stay clean for two ta three days some people may only get two days out of it depends on the hair type but after time instead of getting two ta three days of clean hair out of my conditioner wash i end up only getting two days of clean hair only and then sooner or later i get one day of clean hair before i need to wash again the next day.... it's only because of the build up.. so the second thing i do is..... when I'm not "co washing" washing with conditioner i was my hair with baking soda... this works wonders.... you see when i wash my hair with conditioner my hair is silky shiny and the best it has ever looked but when i wash my hair with baking soda my hair is light and soft like a feather... different texture and style but both methods work great and look great i use the baking soda the most... and i use the condition for a wash when i want too... if i have been swimming or my hair seems dry from hot irons and stuff...... with the baking soda i just wet my hair and then i add the baking soda to my wet hands and rub my hands together it makes a very thick past and then i rub it in my hair then i repeat to get baking soda all over my hair then when i feel like i have distributed it as much i can around all my hair i then add a hand full splash of water and run my hands through my hair just as i would washing it then i repeat with another splash of water and rub my hair again and then after rubbing some time thoroughly through my hair i finely rinse it all the way and my hair is perfectly clean and it's never dry harsh which is what i get when i use shampoo so i no longer use shampoo! and those are the two things i use conditioner and baking soda! i know this was along post but a lot needed to be said! well i hope this helps and bye bye


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

YEANETT said:


> Hi NikkisABagGirl, May I ask what do you mean by "I have a no shampoo routine"? And what products do you use for your very long hair to make it more manageable? Tia&#128522;



I use a conditioner wash method. I tried Wen and found cheapies work just as well. I conditioner wash and only shampoo if I feel like my hair needs it. I have dry curly waist length hair and this works for me. I run conditioner through my hair and scrub, the action of scrubbing cleans without stripping dry hair. I also keep my hair straight so the extra conditioning is helpful. I hope this helps.


----------



## YEANETT

Thank you! It definitely does&#128522;


NikkisABagGirl said:


> I use a conditioner wash method. I tried Wen and found cheapies work just as well. I conditioner wash and only shampoo if I feel like my hair needs it. I have dry curly waist length hair and this works for me. I run conditioner through my hair and scrub, the action of scrubbing cleans without stripping dry hair. I also keep my hair straight so the extra conditioning is helpful. I hope this helps.


----------



## melissatrv

I like it and use it for the first two weeks after coloring my hair.  I color red which is very hard to retain.  My hairdresser says I retain red better than anyone she has ever seen.  But after 2 weeks I really want a lathering shampoo to feel clean.


----------



## itsnikki

I use baking soda and apple cider vinegar every 3-4 days. My hair is thicker and a little on the oily side. It really makes my hair fuller and shinier! I really think my hair loooooooves apple cider vinegar!


----------



## fantabulous

itsnikki said:


> I use baking soda and apple cider vinegar every 3-4 days. My hair is thicker and a little on the oily side. It really makes my hair fuller and shinier! I really think my hair loooooooves apple cider vinegar!


How do you mix the two?


----------



## Tracy

I've been using Wen for about a month now and couldn't be happier with my hair.  Does anyone follow the directions to a T?  I haven't been cleansing twice, only once.  Does cleansing twice make a big difference?


----------



## sdkitty

I got a sample a long time ago of Hair One cleanser for dry damaged hair.  Finally tried it yesterday and my curl definition was much better than usual.  Now I want to buy some of this but I'm concerned about the ingredients.  I think it has sufates.  Does anyone use this stuff?  They have an olive oil version too.  The one I tried (coconut oil) makes quite a bit of suds, which is nice for spreading it around but maybe not as healthy?  I know there are lots of these products out there but I got good results from this one.  My hair is naturally curly and dry.


----------

